# Lighting



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

How often should I routinely change my bulbs? I added a retrofit kit to my tank a couple years ago and I recently got around to ordering a spare in case it burns out but I'm wondering if I should replace it now and keep the old one as a stand by.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm sure it depends on the quality of the bulbs....I try to change mine out every 6 months....I use cheapies....GE Sunshine and GE Daylight bulbs


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe compact fluorescents can go up to a year before needing to be changed, but I'd personally shoot for 6 months. You could alternate changing them out if you have more than one bulb.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

the newer CF's will far outlast their true spectral output. some of the bulbs will last for many years while only having a nice color output for 6 to 8 months. To just "look" at it you won't really see any difference except it will lose a little intensity after a year or so but if you look at your old bulb then swap in the new one I'm positive your see a difference if your old bulb is "a couple years ago" old. Try not to let them go much more than 18 months or so (I try and change mine annually and move them to other fixtures in the house ... still trying to find 55watt cf fixtures cheap to put out in the garage instead of those aggravating 48" 40 watters :lol

**I'm "assuming" CF because a lot of the available retro fit kits are CF T-5 HO are getting more common as cost comes down but I mostly see CF ... T-5 ho's will have about the same results as well.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

My bulb was shipped and I decided to go ahead and change it. I can't believe all the new growth on my plants!


----------

